# Hope of insulin cell transplant



## spikey (Jan 3, 2009)

full story here.......
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7808785.stm



> Scientists working towards pancreatic cell transplants as a cure for diabetes have taken the first step to getting around the problem of immune rejection.
> 
> US scientists transplanted genetically engineered cells in mice which lasted a few months before being rejected.
> 
> ...


----------

